# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvasivuni

## tkunnas

Loistavaa, vihdoinkin foorumi jossa kirjoitetaan vain omalla nimellä. Tällaiselle mielelläni liityn.

En ikävystytä lukijoita millään pitkäpiimäisellä esittäytymisellä, mutta laitan näkyviin linkin kuvasivulleni, jossa on muitakin kuin joukkoliikenneaiheisia kuvia.

Saa kommentoida vapaasti  :Smile: 

Terveisin Tapani Kunnas Oulusta, kuvasivut osoitteessa http://tkunnas.1g.fi/kuvat/

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hienot, erittäin asianmukaiset joukkoliikennekuvat! Kiitos niistä! Ja tervetuloa mukaan.

----------


## tkunnas

> Hienot, erittäin asianmukaiset joukkoliikennekuvat! Kiitos niistä! Ja tervetuloa mukaan.


No kiitos nyt kovasti kehuista   :Embarassed:  

/tapani

----------

